# Mini Schnauzer Growth Rates



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone (or you other minsch owners out there!) knew where I could find an average growth rate chart for mini schnauzers? My pup will be 3 months old on Tuesday and he already weighs 11 lb (he gained 2 lb. in the last two weeks). Does this sound right? We were at the vet for shots last night and he asked if Charlie was a mini or a standard, which got me wondering.....

Thanks!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't have a growth rate chart, but I do Have a 20 lb mini. She's on the big end of the spectrum Going through her medical records, she weighed 7 lbs at 3 months. Considering you pup is a boy, he may be on the big end of the boy spectrum.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks, it sounds like he is on the big side! Considering my hubby didn't want a little dog, maybe that's a good thing.... I just hope my hard wood floors can handle it!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Hardwood floors usually hold up well to doggie feet. Especially if it's flooring that you can varnish. Laminate flooring, however, like I have (bamboo) doesn't hold up as well. So I have to clip her nails often, and strategically place decorative rugs down. Elsa's next home I hope will have hardwood flooring.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Actually we already have doggy marks in our floor from another dog. My husband wanted a lab so we babysat a friend's lab and there are little dent-type marks all over the floor (and our hard wood is throughout the house - oh well). They're not scratches (I wish they were - those I could fix) but little sort of divots. 

So that's when we ruled out getting a lab and my husband said he would "settle" for a mini schnauzer (which is what I have always wanted). But now he's warmed up nice to our little guy!!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

See, that's why I'd rather have hardwood floors...dents, scratches, all that can be fixed by a craftsman, without replacing the entire floor. But I'm also a person that prefers antiquated materials and would probably leave it alone.

I love labs, my brother has two, and my sister has a golden retriever. Elsa's the red-headed stepchild in the group. But mini's are often confused with "girly" dogs. No offense to "girly" dogs, but mini's are much more rugged (whatever that means). Perhaps Elsa's just a tomboy.  So I can see how Charlie can be a good match for both you and your hubby. You'll have to post a pic if you haven't already done so.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I have 2 female Mini's. When they were 3 months old they both weighed 10 lb's. well one was a tad more and she still is. They are now 7 months old and weigh close to 19 lbs each. They are not fat, they are all muscle. They are super durable too. I have never heard either of them hollar about anything. One time in the dark I stepped on one of their feet and they didn't make a sound. I have hardwood floors too, and they are holding up great. I have been worried about my "lazy old man sofa" though. They get to chasing each other and the other day it was just like a Nascar race. They went up on the wall(back of the sofa) and one went over the wall(over the top behind the sofa). I was yelling STOP but when she went over the wall it was pretty funny(didn't get hurt). This is the same girl that I threw some fish bones she found off the dock in the lake,(lake is down 5 feet>top of dock is 2 feet above lake level, so 7 foot drop) and she went off the dock into the lake after the bones. They are a lot of fun, David


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Okay, here is Charlie (hope this comes out allright)! Of course, the pictures don't do him justice. The breeder said he's a black & silver but I'm sure he's a dark salt & pepper. I agree that minis are more "manly" looking than other little dogs too. My in-laws have a maltese and were trying to talk us into getting one also, but they're just too dainty for us. 

Echo, do your girls like the water? We live on a small pond and would like if we could play "fetch" in the water with Charlie like labs do, but we'll probably wait until the spring to see if he likes the water. 

Another reason we didn't get a lab is because we have a parrot and when we were watching our friend's lab he was CONSTANTLY trying to get the bird.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

My daughter has a male miniature schnauzer and he weighs about 17 pounds.

He has the heart of a lion. I never paid much attention to schnauzers at all, but this dog has as much personality as any dog I've met.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

MyCharlie....Charlie is adorable!!! Just so you know, schnauzers come out quite dark as pups and most lighten with maturity. My Standard looked very dark and it takes some time before they get the characteristic eyebrows and beard. Also, I have never seen a feminine mini or standard. My girl has more testosterone in her than any male dog I have ever seen. She marks, she lifts her leg to urinate and shes thinks shes all that and a bag of chips!!! I am so thrilled for you. You are bound to have a dog with personality and great spirit. Keep the photos coming. Charlie brings me back to Cagney as a pup. MyCharlie- Cagney loves to swim!!!!!! She wil retrieve in the water all day if you let her. My adult Standard weighs 42lbs.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks CrazyDays! I had read that they darken up as they grow, which is why I'm sure he's a s&p and not a black&silver because of his white legs and his brown ears. I just hope he'll stay a little darker than the typical s&p's because I like them darker. But we love him no matter what color he lightens up to!! I hope he ends up loving the water like Cagney does! We have a lab who lives across the pond from us and they haven't met yet but it would be nice if they could play in the water together!


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I would call Cagney a independent swimmer-she has a orange floating log that she has had for 3-4 years. Her job is to get that and never lose it...shes very good at it...I don't think she would stop swimming even if she saw a squirrel- very intense about it all. Here is a photo of Cagney with her swim toy-her puppy "Rio" is with her. Don't let anyone tell you schnauzers aren't swimmers!!!!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

That's awesome! I can't wait until spring to try to see if Charlie will like the water. He just looks at it now - not like the lab we've watched who jumped right in, but hopefully in the spring he'll be older and it'll be warmer and we'll see what happens!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Zeke is a snow dog, but will not go in the water - even to follow his best friend, Esther.

Sorry. I've posted this photo several times, but it always cracks me up.










He doesn't have any objection to mud, though.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Ron- Zeke is larger than life!! Love the snowballs- you probably had to bring him in out of the snow. I bet he would have played all day long!! With this breed there is never a dull moment. Thanks for the laughs!


----------

